# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Aanhoudende drukkende hoofdpijn, nu 4 maanden

## madeliefje1001

Sinds 4 maanden van de 1 op de andere dag hoofdpijn in mn voorhoofd, boven neus, achter mn ogen en daarboven. Vooral bij bukken en liggen (opstaan na slapen), ook misselijk wat steeds erger wordt, de laatste week ook overgeven. Na bukken neemt de druk enorm toe en schiet het mn gezicht in, links langs neus naar bovenkaak. Maar ook door niezen en hoesten wordt de hoofdpijn erger. Daarnaast ervaar ik blinde vlekken, valt mij op omdat ik mijn hoofd verder moet draaien in het verkeer bij bijvoorbeeld rechtsafslaan. En laatst viel het rechtergedeelte van mijn rechteroog voor een paar minuten helemaal weg. Pijnstillers helpen nagenoeg niet. 

Dit begon zonder dat ik verkouden was. Laatste periode wel twee keer achter elkaar verkouden geweest wat de klachten verergerde, kreeg ook pijn in mn neusbrug en kou was/is ook zeer hinderlijk. 

Bij de huisarts geweest, foto sinus - schoon. Lijkt niet op migraine (ervaring mee in de puberteit, ben nu 42) wel pillen hiervoor geslikt voor het geval dat - hielpen niet. Nu worden mijn wervels rechtgezet middels orthomanuele therapie, alleen de verwachting is niet dat dit de hoofdpijn veroorzaakt en dus helpt. Tanden zijn nu ook al een paar keer gecontroleerd, foto's etc. Hormonen zijn ook gecontroleerd omdat ik tevens tepelvloed heb, geen afwijkingen. Door het slechter zien (oogkleppen/vlekken) zijn mijn ogen gecontroleerd bij een opticien - niets aan de hand. 

Kan het zijn dat de sinusfoto onterecht schoon leek? 

Veelal ben ik 's middags zo moe dat ik niet eens meer na kan denken. 

Heeft iemand een tip welke weg ik verder kan bewandelen om hier vanaf te komen? 

Alvast bedankt, Karin

----------


## katje45

> Sinds 4 maanden van de 1 op de andere dag hoofdpijn in mn voorhoofd, boven neus, achter mn ogen en daarboven. Vooral bij bukken en liggen (opstaan na slapen), ook misselijk wat steeds erger wordt, de laatste week ook overgeven. Na bukken neemt de druk enorm toe en schiet het mn gezicht in, links langs neus naar bovenkaak. Maar ook door niezen en hoesten wordt de hoofdpijn erger. Daarnaast ervaar ik blinde vlekken, valt mij op omdat ik mijn hoofd verder moet draaien in het verkeer bij bijvoorbeeld rechtsafslaan. En laatst viel het rechtergedeelte van mijn rechteroog voor een paar minuten helemaal weg. Pijnstillers helpen nagenoeg niet. 
> 
> Dit begon zonder dat ik verkouden was. Laatste periode wel twee keer achter elkaar verkouden geweest wat de klachten verergerde, kreeg ook pijn in mn neusbrug en kou was/is ook zeer hinderlijk. 
> 
> Bij de huisarts geweest, foto sinus - schoon. Lijkt niet op migraine (ervaring mee in de puberteit, ben nu 42) wel pillen hiervoor geslikt voor het geval dat - hielpen niet. Nu worden mijn wervels rechtgezet middels orthomanuele therapie, alleen de verwachting is niet dat dit de hoofdpijn veroorzaakt en dus helpt. Tanden zijn nu ook al een paar keer gecontroleerd, foto's etc. Hormonen zijn ook gecontroleerd omdat ik tevens tepelvloed heb, geen afwijkingen. Door het slechter zien (oogkleppen/vlekken) zijn mijn ogen gecontroleerd bij een opticien - niets aan de hand. 
> 
> Kan het zijn dat de sinusfoto onterecht schoon leek? 
> 
> Veelal ben ik 's middags zo moe dat ik niet eens meer na kan denken. 
> ...


Hallo Karin,

Is er al een allergietest gedaan ?
Heb zelf zulk soort problemen gehad en nog vaak door een allergie.

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hallo Katje,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Ben nu al twee weken bezig om een afspraak te maken bij de huisarts, zou nl. terugkomen als niets hielp :Cool: . Als ik ga zal ik zeker jouw opmerking over allergie aanhalen, daar is tot nu toe niet aan gedacht. Hoor alleen maar steeds dat er een MRI gemaakt moet worden, maar 4 jaar geleden heb ik een keer een MRI gehad, was niets op te zien, dus verwacht niet dat daar iets aan veranderd is. Vandaar dat ik op voorhand verder aan het zoeken ben. 

Groet,
Karin

----------


## tantepee

Hai Karin,
Jeetje meid, ik herken die klachten zo goed!
Zelf heb ik hier ook jaren mee rondgelopen, totdat ze ondekte dat mijn hersendruk te hoog was.
Ook mijn ogen gingen achteruit en ik zie ook steeds vlekken.
Bij een te hoge hersendruk komt er een te hoge druk achter je oogzenuwen te liggen. Vandaar dat je vlekken ziet, en vaak ook vervormingen.
Als ik jou was zou ik als eerste naar de oogarts gaan, en dus niet naar een opticien, om de oogzenuwen na te laten kijken. En daarna naar een Neuroloog.
Ik heb nu sinds 2004 een drain, en ben niet helemaal klachtenvrij maar ben van een groot deel af van mijn hoofdpijn.
Kijk ook eens op de pagina van PTC(Pseudo Tumor Cerebri of BIH (Benigne Idiopatische Hypertensie)van Claudia. Doen hoor..je zal heel veel van je klachten herkennen!
Ik hoop dat ik je hiermee heb geholpen.
Succes en sterkte!
Petra

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hoi Petra,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Zal zeker op de site/pagina kijken waar je het over hebt. Ook bedankt voor de tip om een oogarts te bezoeken, totaal niet aan gedacht omdat ik al bij een opticien ben geweest.

Ander vraagje, wat mij opvalt dat als ik ga liggen dat ik steeds mijn hart in mijn oren voel/hoor kloppen. Kan dat ook met druk te maken hebben?

Groet,
Karin

----------


## tantepee

Hoi Karin,
Ik heb met mijn klachten rechtstreeks een oogarts gebeld van het ziekenhuis. Het uitgelegd aan de assistente over dat mijn ogen zo achteruit gingen en dat ik vlekken zag. Ik moest gelijk de volgende dag komen.
Is misschien ook een tip voor jou.
Anders kom je op een wachtlijst van een maand of 2, 3.
Een bekende klacht is inderdaad ook dat je door de druk last krijgt van je oren.
Ik had zelf steeds suizende oren.
Ook hoor ik daar veel PTC lotgenoten over.
Het is wel een zeldzame aandoening, maar laat je niet afschepen hoor!
Succes en als ik jou was zou ik gelijk de telefoon pakken.
Het klinkt misschien een beetje eng allemaal, maar dat is het niet hoor.
Hopelijk heb je wat aan de verhalen van lotgenoten en herken je jezelf hier in.
Liefs,
Petra

ps. Ik ben Zondag pas weer op de PC, dus kan niet eerder terug mailen...

----------


## katje45

Hoi Karin,

Ben je al terug geweest naar je arts ?

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hoi Katje,

Toevallig ben ik gisteren geweest. Heb nu iets voor allergie, tenminste voor een overreactie op bepaalde stoffen, ervan uitgaande dat mijn slijmvliezen teveel opzetten waardoor alles verstopt raakt. Moet nu elke dag 2 pillen nemen en kijken of het werkt. Als dit niet werkt dan is er nog een ander alternatief. Een ander pilletje met neusspray. En als dat niet werkt gaan we weer verder kijken. 

Kom uit een een allergische familie, dus kan best zo zijn dat dit bij mij ook het geval is. Daarnaast ben ik jaren geleden bij een KNO arts geweest en ik schijn volgens KNO begrippen een fantastische neus te hebben, alleen is deze zo smal dat ik er niet doorheen kan ademen. Sinds mijn puberteit slaap ik al met mijn mond open. Deze wilde ook opereren, alleen wil ik dat niet.

Dit kan in combi met een allergische reactie (opzetten slijmvliezen) de oorzaak zijn van de toegenomen druk in mn hoofd, dus de drukkende hoofdpijn.

Ach ik wacht het wel af, klinkt allemaal wel logisch, toch???  :Smile: 

Groetjes,
Karin

----------


## katje45

Hoi Karin,

Ik ga heel hard duimen dat het werkt en je van je problemen afbent.
Is er ook een allergietest gedaan ?

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hoi Katje,

Een allergietest is jaren geleden gedaan, daar kwam alleen stof/huismijt e.d. uit.

Wat ik juist begreep is het kan dat niet alles uit deze test komt. Maar daar heb ikzelf voor de rest geen ervaring mee.

Had laatst wel iets bij mijn mondhoek en dat bleek het gevolg te zijn van een allergische reactie, deze was of van de purol die ik gebruikte of van voedsel. Is voor de rest niet gecontroleerd maar was allang blij dat ik er na een half jaar weer vanaf was, was zeer hardnekkig. 

Ga nu eerst die pillen uitproberen.

Tot spreeks,
Karin

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Katje,
> 
> Een allergietest is jaren geleden gedaan, daar kwam alleen stof/huismijt e.d. uit.
> 
> Wat ik juist begreep is het kan dat niet alles uit deze test komt. Maar daar heb ikzelf voor de rest geen ervaring mee.
> 
> Had laatst wel iets bij mijn mondhoek en dat bleek het gevolg te zijn van een allergische reactie, deze was of van de purol die ik gebruikte of van voedsel. Is voor de rest niet gecontroleerd maar was allang blij dat ik er na een half jaar weer vanaf was, was zeer hardnekkig. 
> 
> Ga nu eerst die pillen uitproberen.
> ...


Hoi Karin,

Werken de pillen ?

De allergietest die je ondergaan hebt is voor inhalatie allergenen die allergische reactie opwekken. Je kan ook nog evt. onderzoeken krijgen voor voedsel allergie en contact allergie.
Maar dat zal er vanaf hangen hoeveel last je er van hebt.

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hallo Katje,

De pillen lijken niet te helpen, kreeg juist meer hoofdpijn. Met eentje ben ik daarom al gestopt, die voor astma omdat die hoofdpijn juist kan veroorzaken. Heb nu alle dagen hoofdpijn zonder verbetering. Al is het bij bukken, niezen, druk nog steeds erger.

Allergie wordt op dit moment niet naar gekeken.

Groet

----------


## katje45

> Hallo Katje,
> 
> De pillen lijken niet te helpen, kreeg juist meer hoofdpijn. Met eentje ben ik daarom al gestopt, die voor astma omdat die hoofdpijn juist kan veroorzaken. Heb nu alle dagen hoofdpijn zonder verbetering. Al is het bij bukken, niezen, druk nog steeds erger.
> 
> Allergie wordt op dit moment niet naar gekeken.
> 
> Groet



Hoi Karin,

Misschien moet je juist even langer met de tabletten doorgaan en teven een neusspoeling erbij gebruiken ( iets van fysiologisch zout).
Bijwerkingen van tabletten kunnen soms na een paar dagen verdwenen zijn omdat je lichaam eraan moet wennen.

Als ik jou was zou ik het toch nog een kans geven.

Sterkte!

----------


## madeliefje1001

Hoi Katje,

Ben op advies van de huisarts gestopt, had ze al een aantal weken geslikt. Met de andere ben ik morgen klaar, tenminste met de hoeveelheid die zijn voorgeschreven en ondertussen zouden moeten helpen. Helaas, helaas. De huisarts heeft nog een ander alternatief, dus binnenkort weet ik daar meer over. Een neuspray heb ik al gebruikt, alleen de binnenkant van mn neus ging stuk.

Dus even afwachten wat de huisarts zegt. Op naar het volgende.

Moet wel zeggen dat de hoofdpijn went, ik buk nog weinig  :Smile: , slaap niet meer plat. Slik ondertussen wel meer pijnstillers omdat het soms echt niet te doen is..... Kortom heb mij wel aangepast aan de kwaal, al wil ik er wel graag weer vanaf. Dus geef de zoektocht naar een goed middel niet op.

Heb jij zelf hier ervaring mee? Hoofdpijn? Allergie?

Groet

----------


## katje45

Hallo Karin,

Ja, heb helaas ervaring met hoofdpijn en allergie. Ik gebruik er momenteel een corticosteroid neusspray voor, maar dat werkt niet altijd afdoende. Toch de holtes die problemen geven van het voorhoofd en kaakholtes. Met naar voren bukken enzo. Lekker duizelig zijn.

Weet niet wat voor neusspray je gebruikt hebt, maar bij mij helpt het dus soms om een soort neusspoeling te doen. Het een soort zeezout spray van de apotheek.

----------


## Abbigail

Hoi Karin,

Ik herken me helemaal in je hoofdpijn want ik zit al tien jaar met deze klacht.
Ben naar een neuroloog geweest en had een verhoogde hersendruk en dit kan ontstaan door een Liquorlek. (Liquor is hersenvocht).

Even in gemakkelijke taal omschrijven.
Je hersenvocht stroomt in je lijf en als jij ergens een lekje heb zitten dat ontstaat er een abnormale productie van hersenvocht die deze lekkage bij moet werken.
Als jij ligt dan voel je je beter, maar als je opstaat dan krijg je weer die overproductie van hersenvocht en dat geeft die druk achter je ogen en in je hoofd.
Neem thuis eens een fles water en vul deze driekwart.
Je zet deze fles omhoog dan zie je dat die driekwart gevuld is. 
Dus zo moet je het ook voorstellen in je hoofd als jouw hersenvochtproductie niet op volle toeren zou draaien.
Leg je die fles neer, dan zie je dat er een balans is in het hersenvocht.
Ook je hoofd heeft voldoende hersenvocht.
In ons lijf werkt het even anders.
Doordat er iets mis is, moet de productie van hersenvocht op gang gebracht worden, maar er kan dan meer hersenvocht geproduceerd worden, dan je eigenlijk nodig hebt.
Dan heb je die druk in je hoofd.
Heb je ook last van neusloop, dat je ineens het water uit de neus loopt?
Als dat gebeurd, dan wordt de overdruk gecompenseerd.
Doordat de productie van het hersenvocht uit balans is moet dit weer in balans gebracht worden en dat kan op twee manieren.
Een lumbaalpunctie die de druk in je hoofd ontlast en daardoor ben je direct van je druk in je hoofd af.
Daarbij moet ik wel vertellen, dat een paar uur later je hersenproductie op volle toeren draait en je hoofdpijn terugkomt.
Met een lumbaalpunctie meten ze je hersendruk.
Daarbij zijn er twee geneesmiddelen
Furosemide, een plastablet en Diamox 250 mg. een tablet die de productie van de hersenvocht weer in balans brengt.
Ik denk dat jij het meest gebaat bent als je een neuroloog gaat bezoeken, die hier echt kijk op heeft.
Als je er eentje tegen komt die hier geen kijk op heeft, zoek dan net zo lang tot dat je wel iemand hebt die hier verstand van heeft.
Ik heb al tien jaar Diamox 250 mg en kan me hier goed mee helpen als ik die aanval krijg.
Ik heb twee an drie maal jaars een dergelijke aanval en dan neem ik even een week die tabletten en bouw ze heel goed af want anders kan je klacht in alle hevigheid terugkomen.

Probeer een verwijzing te krijgen voor een neuroloog bij je in de buurt en ga niet in een academisch ziekenhuis bij een arts - assistent, maar direct naar een neuroloog.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, en zorg dat je altijd Diamox 250 in huis hebt, dan kun je naar een week platliggen en die medicijnen weer lekker functioneren.

Hartelijke groet,

Marianneke

----------

